# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Këshilla mbi investimet e lekut

## R2T

Investimi me efikas i te ardhurave.

Pavaresisht nga mosha ose situate financiare, eshte e nevojshme per te gjithe te krijojne nje plan financiar. Ky plan duhet ndertuar me qellime specifike dhe menyra per te arritur keto qellime. Ne temen e meposhteme do hidhen idem mbi investimet ne Aksione, Bonds, Certificates of Deposits (CD), Tregjet e Lekut (money markets), Stock Funds, IRA dhe disa lloje te tjera investimesh afatshkurtra dhe afatgjata qe rrisin ne menyren me efikase te ardhurat tuaja.

* Analizim I situates* 

Per te patur nje ide me te paster per levizjen e parave eshte e nevojshme te analizoni situaten tuaj financiare. Tabela financiare ndertohet ne forme Balance Sheet ku nga njera ane e tabeles jane te ardhurat, si p.sh: 
-	Fondet ne llogarite e rrejdhshme (checking accounts)
-	Fondet ne llogarite e kursimeve (savings accounts) 
-	Investimet ne biznese te ndryshme
-	Aksionet 
-	Vlera e shtepise tuaj
-	Vlera e makines tuaj
-	Dhe ndonje investim tjeter I tundeshm apo I patundeshem

Nga ana tjeter e tabeles vendosni detyrimet tuaja financiare- duke filluar nga borxhet per makinen, tek kredia e shtepise e deri tek borxhi I kartave te kreditit. Vlera qe del nga kjo tabele eshte vlera juaj monetare qe mund te jete positive ose negative.

Njekohesisht ndertoni dhe nje permbledhje te te ardhurave tuaja ku krahasoni paret qe vine (rroga, interesi I investimeve, interesi ne aksione etj) me ato qe dalin (qeraja e shpise, faturat e deri tek ushqimi). Ndryshimi midis pareve qe hyne dhe dalin eshte fitimi personal 



*Investimi I te ardhurave* 

Investimi nuk eshte e thene te jete pune e komplikuar ose e rrezikshme. Biles eshte gje e thjeshte per ate qe lodhet pak per te mesuar disa koncepte thelbesore. Investimet jane te ndara ne dy lloje _ te sigurta_  dhe _ te rrezkishme_ . Kuptohet sa me I sigurt eshte nje investim aq me pak interes fitimi ka, dhe anasjelltas. 

* Siguria dhe rreziku I investimit* 
Nese ne nje investim nuk pranoni dot nje humbje me me teper se 10% te principalit (shumes themelore te investuar) atehere eshte me mire te investoni ne nje produkt te sigurt. Duhet patur parasysh se dhe nje luhatje e vogel e inflacionit me 3% ja ul vleren $1000 ne $858 ne 5 vjet. Keshtu nese planet tuaja jane afatgjata eshte mire te investohet ne produkte me rrezik me te larte, duke menduar se cdo humbje do te rikuperohet me kalimin e kohes.

_ Investimet e sigurta_      Investimet me te sigurta momentalisht ne Amerika jane Treasury Bills dhe certificates of deposit (CD), ku principali I derdhur garantohet 100% nga qeveria. Keto lloj investimesh japin te ardhura te rregullta vjetore ne baze si perqindje e principalit te derdhur. Kuptohet per arsye se jane investime me pak te rrezikshme dhe te ardhurat nga to jane modeste, me 5% - 6% 

_ Investimet e Rrezikshme_   Keto lloj investimesh, me te perhapurat jane aksionet, kane potencial te japin nje interest e larte ne nje kohe te shkurter po gjithashtu paraqesin rrezik me te madh. Megjithate gjate 51 viteve te fundit S&P 500 (qe eshte tregu kryesor I aksioneve) ka dhene nje interes mesatar prej 12.6% . 

* Aksionet]* 
Kur blen aksione tek nje kompani behesh pjeserisht pronar I asaj kompanie, dhe si I till eke te drejte te maresh nje perqindje te fitimit te asja kompanie. Kjo perqindje fitimi quhet dividend dhe u shperndahet aksionerve ne fund te cdo viti fiskal. Gjithashtu fitim mund te akumulohet duke e shitur pjesen tende te kompanise per nje cmim me te larte se ai me te cilin e ke blere. Zakonisht ngritja e vleres se aksioneve ndodh gjate boomit ekonomik dhe kompania eshte duke u zgjeruar. Ka perjashtime, kur dhe nese ekonomia eshte ne renie, aksionet e nje kompanie te vecante persojne ngritje per arsye te nje produkti ose sherbimi te vecante qe ajo shet, p.sh kompanite e mjeteve ushtarake gjate nje kohe lufte. Per kete arsye aksioneret duhet te jene ne gjendje te parashikojne luhatjet e ekonomise.
Sic e permendem ky lloj investimi ka nje rrezikshmeri me te larte. Megjithate qe nga viti 1921 S&P 500 ka patur vetem kater vjet ku aksionet kane rene ne vlere me me teper se 20%. Kompani qe meren me shitje blerje aksionesh jane shume, megjithate une ju rekomandoj Thompson Financial, Wachovia dhe Washington Mutual. Keto institucione kane "financial advisors" shume te mireinformuar dhe e bejne investimin te thjeshte e te kuptueshem

* Fondet Aksionere stock funds* _ keto pelqej me teper_ 
Disa kompani mblidhen bashke dhe ofrojne nje aksion te vetem per te dhene nje aksion me te stabilizuar dhe me me pak rrezik (pasi rekuperojne njera tjetren). Ky lloj stoku quhet fond aksioner. Zakonisht duhet te jete i pranishem ne cdo portofol aksionesh per ta bere kete portofol me te qendrueshem. Megjithese nuk eshte aq fitimprures sa aksionet e thjeshta, ai ofron perseri te ardhura me te medha se bonds, cds apo Treasury Bills.

* Bonds (Premtimet)*  Bondi eshte nje premtim i nje korporate apo qeverise per te kthyer nje borxh qe investori u ka dhene. P.sh Kompania A i shet R2T nje premtim per $1000, ku premton se do i ktheje kete shume per 4 vjet (afati kohor varjon)- dhe gjate kesaj kohe do i paguaje interes perqindjeje ne kete principal. Bonds mund ti bleni fare thjeshte ne cdo banke. 


* CD*   Certificates of Deposits u shiten nga Bankat depozitorve qe bien dakort ti lene parate per nje kohe te caktuar (nga ca dite ne dhjetra vjete). CDs japin nje perqindje me te madhe te ardhurash se llogarite e kursimeve (saving accounts), dhe cd-te qe jane lene per nje afat kohor me te gjate japin nje perqindje me te larte. CD-te jane te garantuara ne Amerike nga Banka e Amerikes. Si bonds dhe CD mund te blehen nga banka qe i ofron. 

Postimi tjeter (kur tja kem ngene) do jete mbi Tregjet E Lekut (money markets) dhe IRA-t. Megjithate per te patur nje portofol financiar stabel rekomandoj kombinim te te gjithe ketyre produketve per te dhene rrezik dhe fitim te balancuar. Pyetjet mbi produkte specifike (per cmime, luhatje dhe ne pergjithesi jane) te mirepritura.

----------


## huggos

Bravo mik,
po presim me interes vazhimin..

miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## "ABI"

Sipas analizes ekonomike qe i kam bere une shqiperise me duket me leverdi investimi ne pronat e patundshme sidomos ne tokat bregdetare ka nje xhirim te ardhurash dy fish per cdo vit. Droga dhe dhe prostuticioni po i ngrene shume cmimet do te ishte me me leverdi te investohesh ne bregdet sidomos ne Sarande do behet qender e fuqishme turizmi. Sa per investimet financiare me ineteresa aq te ulet dhe ne bonot e thesarit do te ishte me mire ti mbaje paret ne shtepi .Kush i fut paret ne kete kohe ne banke per mendimin tim eshte budalla sepse eshte nje kohe kur paraja ben para bile e dyfishon ose e trefishon sot ne Shqiperi.

*Per te tjera  mendime  te hollesishme duhet te me paguani*

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Meqenese kam pak kohe dhe kjo teme me duket interesante po shkruaj dicka reth investimit ne ato qe quhen " Index funds " .

"Index " eshte nje permbledhje statistikore e vleres se aksioneve te nje segmenti te caktuar te tregut . Sa me i madh te jete "index" aq me shume shpreh vleren e te gjithe tregut te aksioneve . Per shembull disa nga indexet me te njohura ne tregun Amerikan jane.
 " Dow Jones " qe eshte mesatarja e vleres te aksioneve te 30 kompanive me me shume investues . 
" S&P 500 " kombinon cmimin e 500 kompanive me me shume investues . 
" Rusell 2000 " perfshin 2000 kompani te vogla . 

"index funds " thjesht blejne te gjitha aksionet qe bejne pjese ne nje index ne base te perqindjes se vleres qe ka cdo aksion ne ate index . Dy arsyet kryesore per investime ne keto lloj fondesh jane : 
1- Kostoja e menaxhimit te fondit eshte shume e ulet ne krahasim me fondet e tjera keshtu qe rritet mudesia qe fitimi i investusit te jete me i madh . 
2- Gjithashtu nuk ka rrezik qe menaxheri i fondit te beje investime te gabuara sepse ai thjesht ble cdo aksion te index . 
( ekziston dhe mundesia qe gjate nje viti te caktuar disa "mutual funds" te njerrin me shume fitim se " index fund " por gjithmone thika ketu eshte me dy presa ) Sipas statistikave "index funds " fitojne me shume se reth 60 % e 'mutual funds ". 
Ne permbledhje mos prisni qe keto fonde t ua rekomandoje banka ose ndonje keshilltar financiar , sepse atyre nuk ju intereson kjo gje per arsye se kostoja juaj ( fitimi i tyre ) eshte teper i vogel . Eshte nje ide e mire per dike qe ka nje veshtrim afatgjate dhe deshiron te investoje ne tregun e aksionove ne pergjithese dhe nuk ka kohe ose njohuri qe te investoje ne kompani te vecante ( gje kjo qe eshte dhe me e rezikshme ) . 
Gjithashtu keshillohet dhe perzjerja e investimit ne disa lloje te ndryshme indexes , per shumbull dicka optimale per mendimin tim do te ishte : 
-50 % ne index kompanish te medhaja. 
-25% ne index kompanish te vogla .
-25% ne index kompanish te huaja . 

Sa per statistike nje investim i tille ka lthyer nje mesatare fitimi prej 13.2 %ne 30 vjetet e fundit . 

( ju kekroj ndjese per perdorimin e disa termave ne anglisht dhe shpresoj qe te me kuptoni sa do pak ) .

----------


## Patrioti

Pershendetje!

Krahas investimit ne burse ( aksione,bonds etj ) mendoj se duhet pare dhe loja me valutat.
Une ndrova Euron ne $ me kursin 1-1.18 dhe doll. i kam investuar ne burse(US Index). Pres fitim te dyfishte nga ritje me e larte e US Index krahasuar me ate europian (pa permendur bankat), si edhe shpresoj qe ne te ardhmen dollari do forcohet ne lidhje me euron por edhe me monedhat e tjera.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

P.S ne nje teme te hapur po ketu 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...?threadid=3298 
 pashe diskutime me interes dhe nga cuna qe duket se mernin vesh. Po qe se i lexojne keto reshta le te ulen dhe te shkruajne ndonje gje. si? qysh? tek? se na eshte mcef parja keq, e spo i bojm dot dermon.

----------


## huggos

A di ndonjeri ndonje faqe apo udhezim (anglisht - shqip) persa i perket investimeve te huaja ne Shqiperi. Ose cdo lloj direktorie qe ka te beje me ekonomine shqiptare ne pergjithsi..


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## R2T

Huggo me fal per vonesen ne postim:

disa links: 1) Mendoj se nje analize te thjeshte te ekonomise shqiptare dhe menyres se investimit mund ta gjesh ketu:

http://www.balkannetwork.org/info/BF...0(Albania).pdf

2) Nje analize e ekonomise dhe gjendjes Shqiptare ne pergjithesi mund ta gjesh ketu:

http://www.balkannetwork.org/info/CCA_June15Y05.pdf

3) Faqja zyrtare e Agjensise per Zhvillim ekonomik eshte ketu:
http://aeda.gov.al/ 

4) Ligji per investimin e huaj ne Shqiperi mund te gjendet ketu:

http://pbosnia.kentlaw.edu/resources...nia/forinv.htm



shpresoj te te kene hyre ne pune. 

gjithe te mirat
rd

----------


## daniela malo

I. PAKTI I STABILITETIT, NGA IDEJA NE PROJEKT

Ideja e nje qasje evropiane ndaj rajonit te Ballkanit lindi qe ne kohen e konfliktit te pergjakshem ne Bosnje: me 1992, kryeministri e athershem i Frances, Baladyr, foli per here te pare per nje "Pakt Stabiliteti", i cili do te paqesonte ate rajon te trazuar dhe do ta afronte me Evropen, duke krijuar aty faktore sigurie,bashkepunimi e zhvillimi. Ne fakt,pas perfundimit te luftes ne Bosnje,Bashkimi Evropian dhe ShBA konceptuan nje sere nismash me objektiv Ballkanin. Te tilla ishin SECI (Inisiativa per Bahkepunim e Evropes Juglindore) , Procesi ROYAUMONT, Inisiativa e Evropes Qendrore(CEI), SBDI (Nisma per Zhvillimin e Ballkanit te Jugut), SEECP(Procesi i Bashkepunimit te Evropes Juglindore), SEDM (Forumi i Ministrave te Mbrojtjes se Evropes Juglindore). Sejcila nga keto nisma trajton ceshtje qe kane te bejne me zhvillimin e bashkepunimit ekonomik rajonal, renien e barrierave doganore e kufitare,forcimin e bashkepunimit politik,luften kunder trafiqeve te paligjeshme dhe krimit te organizuar,forcimin e masave te sigurise e mirebesimit,zhvillimin e lirive dhe te drejtave te njeriut,etj.

Pavaresisht nga efektet pozitive te inisiativave te tilla, konflikti me i fundit, ai i Kosoves, krijoi bindjen se nje projekt integral e afatgjate euro-amerikan per Ballkanin perbente tashme nje domosdoshmeri per ta shkeputur ate nga e kaluara konfliktuale dhe per ta lidhur me pjesen tjeter te Evropes.Qysh ne ditet e Konferences se Rambujese, gjermanet (si kryesues te BE) e rihodhen idene e Paktit te Stabilitetit, nderkohe qe edhe amerikanet po punonin per nje projekt te tille.

Nga koha kur u dha sinjali i startit,me 31 korrik 1999,ne Samitin e Sarajeves, Pakti i Stabilitetit ka kaluar nga faza e idese ne ate te perpunimit te nje programi afatgjate me objektiva te qarta dhe te krijimit te strukturave qe do te nxisin dhe do te mbikqyrin ecurine e tij. Nderkohe, ne nje mori aktivitetesh e mbledhjesh te vendeve pjesemarrese, u arrit te realizohej nje konsensus politik mbi objektivat dhe metodat e Paktit si dhe te strukturohet e gjithe ngrehina e Paktit, me krijimin e nje rjeti kapilar qe shkon nga Koordinatori i BE dhe stafi i tij, tek drejtuesit e Tryezave te Punes dhe te Task Forces e Working Groups te vecanta , High Level Steering Group, Business Advisory Council dhe grupet kombetare te Paktit te Stabilitetit. Kur flitet per objektivat, fjala eshte pike se pari per ndermarrjen e reformave te gjera ne fushat e demokratizimit, te ndertimit te institucioneve, te mbrojtjes se minoriteteve, te zhvillimit te biznesit privat dhe te forcimit te sigurise se brendshme dhe te jashtme. Metoda e trajtimit te kesaj game problemesh eshte "qasja rajonale", dmth. krijimi i kushteve materiale, institucionale e legale te perngjashme per keto probleme ne te gjitha vendet e Evropes Juglindore, si dhe paraqitja e realizimi i projekteve me dimension jo kombetar, por rajonal. Ne kete menyre synohet te krijohet nje bashkesi sa me e gjere interesash midis vendeve te rajonit, duke ndertuar keshtu premisat reale te nje stabiliteti e bashkepunimi afatgjate ne rajonin e Evropes Juglindore.

Tashme si moment kritik konsiderohet "Konferenca per Financimet", qe do te mblidhet ne datat 29-30 mars ne Bruksel. Ne kete konference parashikohet te startojne projektet e para, duke filluar me projekte te natyres "quick start package", pra projekte te vogla dhe me realizim afatshkurter, te cilet do te ndihmonin ne zhdukjen e skepticizmin dhe ne rritjen e besimin te njerezve ne seriozitetin e Paktit dhe ne gadishmerine reale te BE,SHBA e te organizmave financiare per te ndihmuar vendet e Evropes Juglindore.

II.SHQIPERIA DHE PAKTI I STABILITETIT

Shqiperia numerohet nder vendet me tranzicion te veshtire. Ngjarjet e vitit 1997 e preken shtetin shqiptar ne strukturat dhe funksionet e tij thelbesore. Kriza e Kosoves, qe arriti kulmin ne vitin 1999, e ngarkoi me nje barre teper te rende shoqerine dhe shtetin shqiptar, i cili ende nuk e kishte marre veten nga krizat e brendeshme. Gjithesesi, Shqiperia qe e afte ta perballoje me sukses situaten e luftes ne Kosove duke dhene provat e nje humanizmi,te nje angazhimi e te nje vullneti te pashoq. Kontributi i saj ne deshtimin e politikave te spastrimit etnik te rregjimit te Beogradit dhe ne ruajtjen e stabilitetit rajonal ne nje moment teper kritik,perfaqson pagezimin e saj te pare e te suksesshem me frymen e Paktit te Stabilitetit.

Por,ne nje kuptim me te gjere, aderimi i Shqiperise ne Paktin e Stabilitetit,perfaqesoi nje proces te natyrshem, nga momenti qe parimet,objektivat dhe vete fryma e tij prej kohesh ishin bere pjese e politikave te ndjekura nga qeveria shqiptare ne lemin e reformave ekonomike e institucionale,te forcimit te shtetit ligjor , zhvillimit te procesit demokratik dhe,ne aspektin e jashtem,ne ndertimin e marredhenieve te fqinjesise se mire dhe te bashkepunimit me vendet e rajonit. Ne kete kuptim,Pakti i Stabilitetit nuk perben nje dicka te re, ai paraqitet si nje katalizator e nje prizem, i cili u jep hov dhe konvergjence proceseve te filluara me pare. Ne nje kuptim me te gjere, perputhja e Shqiperise me Paktin e Stabilitetit buron nga fakti se integrimi euroatlantik perben qellimin strategjik te vendit dhe, Pakti i Stabilitetit synon pikerisht afrimin e Shqiperise dhe te mbare rajonit te Evropes Juglindore me Evropen.

Qeveria e Shqiperise i ka dhene rendesi te dores se pare vendosjes se marredhenieve konstruktive e te bashkepunimit me vendet fqinje,si nje faktor qe kontribuon ne forcimin e stabilitetit rajonal. Ne kete kuptim,ajo e konsideron me rendesi te posacme per stabilitetin ne rajon ceshtjen e trajtimit te pakicave e te bashkesive kombetare. Qeveria shqiptare, asnjehere nuk ka dashur ta konsideroje faktin qe nje pjese e kombit shqiptar jeton ne vendet fqinje,si nje premise per marredhenie konfliktuale me ta. Perkundrazi, ajo eshte e prirur ta konsideroje kete fakt si nje premise pozitive per ndertimin e marredhenieve sa me te mira. Duke u siguruar minoriteteve standarte te larta ne vendin e vet, qeveria shqiptare pret qe ne menyre te njejte te veprohet edhe me popullsine shqiptare ne vendet fqinje. Qeveria shqiptare inkurajon cdo hap te qeverive te vendeve fqinje ne drejtim te njohjes se te drejtave te shqiptareve,qe burojne nga aktet dhe konventat nderkombetare. Por,duke bere nje gje te tille, shteti shqiptar asnjehere nuk e ka leshuar veten ne pozita paternaliste e etnocentrike. Ai konsideron se jane vete shqiptaret ne keto vende, me partite dhe perfaqsuesit e tyre ne koalicionet qeverisese, te cilet mund dhe duhet t’i promovojne interesat e tyre. Deshira jone eshte qe shqiptaret ne Maqedoni apo ne Mal te Zi, te jene qytetare luajale te ketyre vendeve, me te drejtat e obligimet qe percaktohen nga ligjet e vendit dhe nga konventat nderkombetare. Niveli i mire i marredhenieve i arritur me Maqedonine e Malin e Zi, flet per ecurine,pergjithesisht pozitive, te ketij procesi te afirmimit te te drejtave te shqiptareve ne vendet perkatese.

Ne kushtet kur shume keqkuptime linden lidhur me Paktin ne momentin e shpalljes se tij, merrte rendesi te madhe kuptimi i drejte i thelbit te tij. Qeveria shqiptare u perpoq qe ne fillim te krijonte nje perfytyrim realist mbi Paktin e Stabilitetit, dhe ta percillte kete perfytyrim edhe tek opinioni publik.

Mbi te gjitha u krijua nje koncept i drejte mbi permbajtjen e vete Paktit, i kuptuar jo vetem e jo kryesisht si nje "thes me para", por mbi te gjitha si nje projekt afatgjate integrimi rajonal, prej te cilit rrjedhin nje sere sfidash e angazhimesh serioze per sejcilin nga vendet pjesmarrese.

Sigurisht, kundrejt objektivave te Paktit, Shqiperia paraqitet me shkalle te ndryshme arritjeje. Ne raport me objektivat e Tryezes se Pare te Demokracise dhe te Drejtave te Njeriut, ne kemi standarte te perparuara (te sanksionuara ne Kushtetute)per sa i perket mbrojtjes dhe te drejtave te minoriteteve, lirise se shtypit, autonomise lokale. Pune e madhe mbetet per t’u bere ne lemin e "Qeverisjes se mire", qe perben nje nder subjektet e trajtuara nga Tryeza nr.I. Ne kuadrin e kesaj Tryeze, Shqiperia ka paraqitur nje numer projektesh. Ne perpunimin e tyre kane kontribuar sa institucionet shteterore,aq edhe nje numer OJQ,qe jane pjese aktive e Tryezes ne fjale.

Nje hapesire te madhe na rezervon Tryeza II e Rindertimit dhe Bashkepunimit Ekonomik, ku ne do te jemi bashkekryetare ne gjysmen e pare te vitit 2001. Implementimi i projekteve ne fushen e rindertimit ekonomik,ka impakt te drejtperdrejte ne hapjen e vendeve te punes, rritjen e parametrave te zhvillimit e te mireqenies. Nga kjo pikepamje, realizimet ne kete fushe ndikojne ndjeshem edhe ne zhvillimin e demokracise dhe rritjen e sigurise. Shqiperia ka trasheguar nje gjendje te mjerueshme ne drejtim sidomos te infrastruktures, dhe per kete arsye ne e gjejme veten me shume se kushdo ne prioritetet e kesaj tryeze.Tashme jane paraqitur nje numer i konsiderueshem projektesh ne fushat e infrastruktures rrugore,portuale e energjitike,qe priten te miratohen nga Konferenca Financuese e Brukselit. Korridori VIII dhe sistemet qe lidhen me te ,konsiderohet valvola e zhvillimit afatgjate te Shqiperise. Ne kete veshtrim, pritet qe kjo Konference t’i jape drite jeshile projekteve per zhvillimin e portit te Durresit,nje kusht sine qua non per zhvillimin e krejt Korridorit VIII. Me rendesi vendimtare ne arritjen e suksesit ne kete Tryeze,eshte zbatimi i kerkesave qe rrjedhin nga "Karta e Investimeve",nje dokument i cili,sebashku me Inisiativen Antikorrupsion(te trajtuara ne Tryezen III), synon te krijoje ambientin e shendetshem per thithjen e investimeve te huaja ne Shqiperi. Nderkohe jane caktuar Koordinatoret e posacem, respektivisht per Karten e Investimeve dhe per Inisiativen Antikorrupsion, te cilet bashke me grupet e punes,do te percaktojne hapat qe duhen ndermarre per t’u krijuar aksesin e duhur investimeve te huaja dhe per te luftuar fenomenet korruptive.

Po ashtu, Shqiperia perben nje "subjekt" te vecante edhe per sa i perket Tryezes se Trete, qe trajton problemet e Sigurise. Ceshtjeve si,lufta kunder korrupsionit, carmatimi,kontrolli i armeve, cminimi, ndalimi i trafikut te armeve, droges e klandestinve, ndertimi i masave te sigurise e mirebesimit me fqinjet etj., u eshte dhene nje theks i posacem ne kuadrin e kesaj tryeze dhe eshte e vetkuptueshme qe, perderisa Shqiperia ngjall interes te posacem per tema te tilla, ajo duhet te tregoje seriozitet e pergjegjesi ne aktivitetet e kesaj tryeze. Nje vend krejtesisht specifik ne kuadrin e kesaj Tryeze ze puna per pershtatjen me kerkesat e Inisiatives Antikorrupsion. Prej disa kohesh eshte caktuar Koordinatori i qeverise shqiptare per problemet e Antikorrupsionit si dhe stafi i tij i ngushte. Prej tyre priten te ndermerren inisiativat legjislative dhe masat konkrete per te luftuar fenomenet korruptive,ne te gjitha nivelet.

III. HAPAT E ARDHSHEM

a) Paraqitja e projekteve

Shqiperia ka qene nder vendet me aktive ne paraqitjen e ideve dhe inisiativave te ndryshme ne fazen fillestare te Paktit te Stabilitetit. Idete e hedhura ne Samitin e Sarajeves mbi krijimin e zonave te tregtise se lire, mbi krijimin e kushteve lehtesuese per shkembimin e lire te mallrave, njerezve e ideve, mbi reformimin e sistemit te edukimit e te informimit, mbi krijimin e zonave kufitare te cmilitarizuara etj., kane gjetur mbeshtetje dhe ne pjesen me te madhe jane perfshire ne axhenden e Tryezave te Punes. Por tani kemi kaluar ne nje faze te re, kur idete dhe inisiativat duhet te transformohen ne projekte konkrete. Per kete qellim,puna duhet te perqendrohet tek

Paraqitja e projekteve, qe per kete etape te pare qe perfundon ne Konferencen e Brukselit, kerkohet te jene te lehta, te realizueshme dhe me interes rajonal. Paralelisht, duke patur parasysh se Pakti eshte nje proces afatgjate(Hombah:"Pakti nuk eshte sprint,por maratone"), dhe per rrjedhoje edhe paraqitja dhe financimi i projekteve do te jete ne vazhdimesi, duhet punuar mbi projekte te permasave te mesme e te medha, te cilat perputhen me karakterin strategjik te Paktit te Stabilitetit.

b) Adoptimi i dokumentave dhe konventave nderkombetare dhe pershtatja e legjislacionit.

Ne fakt, ky moment i rendesishem i implementimit te Paktit,duhet te paraprihet nga nje tjeter moment,ai krijimit te nje infrastrukture te perbashket legale. Tashme, shtetet "kontribuese" te Paktit te Stabilitetit, posacerisht SHBA e vendet e BE, kane patur kujdesin qe t’u ofrojne vendeve "subjekte" te Paktit nje numer dokumentash, qe duhen studjuar e miratuar bashkarisht, dhe qe perbejne bazen per ngritjen e nje infrastrukture te perbashket juridike e institucionale qe do te lejonte implementimin efikas te Paktit te Stabilitetit ne fusha te ndryshme. Te tilla jane Kompakti apo Inisiativa Antikorrupsion, Karta e Investimeve dhe Karta e Mediave. Dokumente te tille duhen studjuar e implementuar me seriozitetin me te madh edhe per faktin sepse perfshijne fusha prioritare te aksionit te qeverise shqiptare dhe te angazhimit te saj ndaj partnerve euro-atlantike ne funksion te zhvillimit te marredhenieve te saj kontraktuale me BE e NATO-n. Ato duhen trajtuar me kujdesin me te madh edhe ne kuptimin e riperkusioneve qe mund te kene dhe te ndryshimeve qe mund te kerkojne brenda kuadrit te legjislacionit aktual shqiptar. Kjo eshte nje sfide mjaft serioze, qe kerkon angazhimin maksimal posacerisht te Ministrise se Drejtesise, te Njesise se Perafrimit te Legjislacionit dhe, jo se fundi, te Komisionit Parlamentar per Paktin e Stabilitetit.

Nje perparesi e jona ne fazen e tanishme te Paktit te Stabilitetit eshte aktivizimi i nje procesi intensiv legjislativ, jo vetem ne planin e brendshem, qe posa permendem, por edhe ne ate te jashtem. Ketu kemi parasysh aderimin ne dokumentet dhe konventat baze per probleme qe jane pjese e tematikes se Paktit te Stabilitetit. Duhet thene se ne kete drejtim Shqiperia shquhet pozitivisht, per sa kohe eshte pale ne konventa te tilla me vlere universale e ndjeshmeri te madhe, sic jane Konventat Evropiane per te Drejtat e Njeriut, per Mbrojtjen e Minoriteteve, per Pushtetin Lokal etj. Madje, ne kuadrin e Paktit ne mund te insistonim qe edhe vende te tjera te rajonit te aderonin ne konventa te tilla, gje qe eshte e domosdoshme per te respektuar frymen e Paktit, i cili parashikon krijimin e kushteve te barabarta ligjore ne gjithe rajonin ne trajtimin e problemeve te tilla. Do te shenonim si hapa me te para ne kete drejtim ratifikimin nga Kuvendi te Konventes Penale kunder Korrupsionit si dhe nenshkrimin e Konventes Civile kunder Korrupsionit, qe te dyja dokumente te Keshillit te Evropes. E rendesishme ne kuadrin e Tryezes se Sigurise, do te ishte shqyrtimi i mundesise se aderimit te Shqiperise ne Traktatin e Armeve Konvencionale ne Evrope dhe ne konventa te tjera mbi carmatimin dhe kontrollin e armeve. Nje tjeter hap i rendesishem, qe perben dhe nje kerkese primare te Inisiatives Antikorrupsion, do te ishte rishikimi ne frymen e saj(nese paraqitet i nevojshem) i ligjit te Prokurimeve Publike. Po ashtu duhet shqyrtuar perputhja e legjislacionit ne fuqi me kerkesat e Kartes se Investimeve apo te Kartes se Mediave. Ne pergjithesi, do ta konsideronim teper te rendesishme berjen e nje bilanci te plote te konventave dhe marreveshjeve nderkombetare, vecanerisht ne fushen e sigurise dhe te demokracise, ku Shqiperia tashme eshte pale si dhe evidentimin e atyre marreveshjeve ose konventave qe ngerthejne problematiken e Paktit te Stabilitetit, ku ne duhet te aderojme ne te ardhmen me te afert.

c) Forcimi i bashkepunimit rajonal

Shqiperia me te drejte eshte vecuar nga drejtuesit e Paktit te Stabilitetit si vendi qe me se miri e ka kuptuar dhe aplikuar dimensionin rajonal te tij. Shqiperia eshte nje pike fokale e Ballkanit, ndaj edhe bashkepunimi i saj dhe paraqitja e projekteve te perbashketa me fqinjet, perfshire Malin e Zi e Kosoven, ngjall interes e miratim te vecante te vendeve kontribuese. Eshte nje rrethane e lumtur ajo qe krijon nje konvergjence perfekte midis atyre qe jane prioritetet e zhvillimit afatgjate te Shqiperise(Korridori VIII,autostrada Veri-Jug,rruga Durres-Kukes-Prishtine,zhvillimi i sektorit energjitik) me drejtimet kryesore te zhvillimit te rajonit te Ballkanit. Shqiperia ka vecse te fitoje edhe nga tryezat e tjera,ajo e Sigurise dhe e Demokracise dhe e te Mbrojtjes se Minoriteteve.Lidhur me kete te fundit,duke qene nje vend qe dallohet ne zbatimin e standarteve me te perparuara ne keto fusha,dhe duke qene se nje mase e madhe e bashkekombasve tane jetojne ne vendet fqinje,ne jemi thellesisht te interesuar per zhvillimin e ketyre temave ne nivel rajonal. Nga ana tjeter,duke ju referuar Tryezes III te Sigurise,Shqiperia vihet perballe angazhimesh serioze,per tema te tilla sic jane lufta kunder trafiqeve ilegale,mbledhja dhe shkaterrimi i armeve te vogla,lufta kunder fenomeneve korruptive,etj. Pakti i Stabilitetit eshte sa nje oferte aq edhe nje angazhim dhe ne konceptimin e drejte e realist te ketij raporti oferte-detyrim varet ne nje mase te madhe edhe suksesi yne ne te.



www.stabilitypact.org
http://www.seerecon.org/


Copyright (c) 2004 - Ministria e Puneve te Jashtme - Republika e Shqiperise

----------


## Fiori

Duke pasur parasysh efektin qe firmat piramidale paten mbi shoqerine shqiptare, per nje kohe me dukej e veshtire te besoja se ne, shqiptaret, nje dite do ti investonim leket tona ne treg, me shpresen e perfitimit. 

Edhe pse per arsye pune me eshte dashur te mesoj shume mbi investimet si dhe ta praktikoj njohurine e fituar, une perseri jam e mendimit se vetem leku i fituar me pune mund te te gjendet ne kohe te veshtira. Gjithsesi si rrjedhoje e zakonit te punes, edhe si rrjedhim i shoqerise ku jetoj edhe une kam bere investimet e mia. _(pra edhe pse nuk do i mbeshtetja gjithe forcat tek investimet, perseri me eshte dukur me e llogjikshme mos ti le leket ne banke por ti investoj ne treg)_.

Para se te mesoja me libra dhe praktike mbi tregun dhe investimin e lekeve, me investim nenkuptoja vetem blerjen e "stock" me qellime perfitimi pa patur parasysh rreziqet e ndryshme te shoqeruara me keto blerje, ndryshimin midis blerjes se llojeve te ndryshme te stock apo dhe me pjesen tjeter te investimeve te cilat nuk kane pse me doemos te jene te shoqeruar me "stock". Kjo eshte dhe arsyeja perse sot mendova te hap kete teme. Qellimi eshte qe investuesit e rinj shqiptare te kene mundesine te pyesin dhe keshilltare financiare te specializuar te mund te pergjigjen. 

Kjo me sjell te pyes dhe te kerkoj ndihme ne lidhje me zhvillimin e kesaj teme nga vizitore te cilet kane marre ne U.S. licensat 6,7 dhe 36 _(nuk e di cilat jane licensat ekuivalente ne Shqiperi apo Europe, por kush ka njohuri mund ta sqaroje dhe kete)_. 

Tani per tani po e le temen te hapur. Nq se pas pak kohe nuk shikoj pjesmarrje tek kjo teme, do filloj te shpjegoj ne vija te gjera disa rregulla thelbesore ne lidhje me investimet, ne te kundert do mundohem tu pergjigjem pyetjeve specifike qe ju mund te kini ne lidhje me investimet tuaja _(gjithmone duke mirepritur ketu dhe te tjere keshilltare financiare)_.

----------


## FIERI1

Ne radhe te pare te falenderoj per kete teme qe ke hapur, sepse e di shume mire qe do te jete shume e dobishme kjo teme per te edukuar veten tone ne sektorin financiar dhe nga kjo teme do te mesojne shume ata qe jane amatore psh Une. Cuditem shikoj nje pjesemarrje te madhe te hatashme kur i thone nje fjale ne temat e tjera qe kane lidhje me politike, une nuk e shikoj dot veten se do te kem ndonje fitim financiar duke harxhuar kohen me politike, por duke harxhuar kohen te lexoj se si ti parkoj parate e mia se si ti menaxhoj se si ti investoj me term afatshkurter dhe te gjate per mua dhe shume te tjere une e shikoj fitimprurese po nuk rrodhi do te pikoje. Cdo keshille qe do te rekumandoni ju falenderoj. Ne kete forum "Ekonomi dhe Biznes" e shikoj me pesimizem sepse ka nje pjesemarrje shume te ulet shume te varfer eshte per te ardhur keq. Ju lutem kisha nevoje per sugjerime per Mutual Funds RSP Depzita me terem pese vjecare  Bonds dhe lajme nga fusha e Biznesit ne Shqiperi dhe North America (Canada USA) dhe do pregatis listen me pyetje per heren tjeter.
Dhenjehere flm per kete inisiative te uroj suksese Good luck!

----------


## Fiori

Me behet qejfi qe tema te duket interesante, Fieri1. Shpresoj te kete te tjere te interesuar, jo vetem investitore te rinj por dhe nga ata te cilet dine pak me shume mbi investimin ne treg. 

Me poshte do shkruaj disa informacione te pergjithme por qe mendoj edhe pse te thjeshta ne dukje jane shume te rendesishme nq se doni te investoni. Gjithashtu shume terma ne lidhje me investimet i kam perdorur vetem ne anglisht dhe nuk jam e sigurt si do ishin me mire ne shqip, ndaj sugjerimet jane gjithmone te mirepritura.

Gjeja me e rendesishme e lidhur me investimin e lekeve ndodh pikerisht para se te investoni. Mos filloni te investoni pa patur te qarte qellimin _(lidhur ngushte me strategjine  p.sh. do te blini nje shtepi, do paguani per shkolle, do hapni biznes, do investoni per pension etj)_ e investimit tuaj. 

Gjate analizimit te qellimit duhet te kini parasysh disa gjera:

Asnje fakt historic ne jetegjatesine e nje sigurie _(security)_ nuk mund te merret si 100% baze ne perzgjedhjen e kesaj sigurie per investim.

Te investosh leket do te thote te jesh i gatshem te pranosh nje fare rreziku te shoqeruar me investimin e lekeve tuaja per te arritur qellimin e perfitimit financiar. Fjala kyce ketu eshte rrezik. Pra ne cfaredolloj sigurie qe do te investoni, gjithmone do te hasni nje lloj rreziku te shoqeruar me investimin e lekeve tuaj. Por qellimi baze ketu eshte minimizimi i ketij rreziku.



Nje strategji investimi nuk mund te jete e pershtatshme per te gjithe investitoret. 

Shembull: Te investosh ne nje lloj sigurie vetem sepse keshtu beri dhe kusheriri. Qellimet e kusheririt mund te jene krejt ndryshe nga te tuat. Nq se siguria qe zgjodhi kusheriri e ndihmoi ate te arrinte qellimin financiar, e njejta siguri ty mund te te prishe pune.



Familjarizohuni me Prospectus e sigurise, para se ta blini ate. (Ne U.S. gjithe kompanite e medha te fondeve te perbashketa _(mutual funds)_ i kane ne internet te gjitha prospectus(et) e sigurive qe shesin)



Mos shit/bli brenda dites vetem sepse degjove nje fjale goje se vlera e tregut do te rritet/bjere. Reagimet e shpeshta ndaj ndryshimeve te vogla ne treg, mund te jene me te rezikshme se sa perfituese. 

_(Shume fonde ne Amerike kane kufizime per sa i perket shitjes dhe blerjes. Psh nuk mund te shesesh dhe pastaj te blesh ne nje fond brenda 60 diteve. Disa arsye te lidhura me kete (ne varesi te fondit) lidhen me faktin e shit-blerjes se shpeshte  frequent trading si dhe shitje e lare  wash sale. <--Keto koncepte dhe me shume do i shpjegoj me vone nq se na nevojiten)_.



Shikoni sa kohe kini per te investuar dhe krahasojeni kete me kohen qe ju duhet per te arritur qellimin financiar. 

p.sh. Nq se kini si qellim arritjen e objektivave me afat te gjate kohor (p.sh. pension) atehere zgjedhja e nje fondi i cili ka thjesht si qellim ruajtjen e lekeve me nje interes te vogel perfitimi (p.sh. mbajtja e lekeve ne banke) mund te mos jete zgjedhja me e mire per arritjen e qellimit tuaj financiar. Vertet kini me pak rrezik duke i investuar leket ne nje fond te tille (p.sh. zakonisht money market  treg leku) por ne te njejten kohe ballafaqoheni me rrezikun e inflacionit. Pra ai pak interes qe po fitoni tani mund te mos jete i mjaftueshem net e ardhmen si rrjedhoje e inflacionit.



Shumllojshmeria e investimit.

Nje investitor sado i zoti te jete me investimet nuk mund te parashikoje sjelljen e tregut _(shembull ketu: 11 shtatori, ndryshim total i vleres se tregut)_.



Njihuni me taksat e vendit ku jetoni. 

Si rrjedhoje e llogarise se gabuar ne lidhje me taksat qe paguani ne varesi te shtetit ku jetoni dhe grupit ne te cilin beni pjese (taks bracket) mund te dilni me humbje nga nje investim edhe pse ne paraqitje mund tu duket se jeni duke bere lek.


Po e le me kaq per sot. E nisa si per shkurt por mu kujtuan me shume gjera te vogla se sa mendova.


Do lexohemi!

----------


## leci

Me keto investimet mu kujtuan Bond argjentine,Cirio,Parmalat persa i perket Italise.  :buzeqeshje: 
Nuk humbem ndonje gje te madhe por bezdia ishte me teper per faktin qe bankat keshillonin ngrohtesisht blerjen e aksioneve te companive qe permenda me siper.
Nuk ka me besim ne keshilla.
Spekulimi ne burse me shit blerje brenda dites duhet ndjekur me kujdes dhe kerkon shume kohe dhe nerva.
Ne Shqiperi per momentin ofrojne interesa per depozitat,qe nuk jane keq po te kesh nje shume te konsiderueshme per te investuar.

----------


## Fiori

leci nuk i di ligjet ne Itali sic e kam permendur me lart. Por gjithsesi, si rregull i pare _(rule of thumb i themi ketu ne U.S. ne)_ per investitoret e rregullt eshte qe nese "dikush" _(kompani/individ - bankat jane sic cdo kompani tjeter)_ te thote bli "kete" siguri se une them eshte fitimprurese atehere do besh budallallekun me te madh nq se i degjon. Nuk ke lexuar hic nga ato keshillat e mia me lart  :buzeqeshje: 

Asnje keshilltar finance ketu ne U.S. nuk ben budallalleqe te tilla, te jape keshilla te prera. Ndaj nq se do kishe lexuar ato qe kam vendosur me lart do te shkruaja me ndryshe tani. 

Plus sic e kam permendur me lart, brenda dites nuk ble dot si te duash ketu ne U.S. sado ta ndjekesh tregun. Sidomos qe pas 9/11 kane dale ligje shume te forta si nga SEC, NASD ashtu dhe nga vete qeveria. 

Dhe mbi te gjitha sic e permenda me lart (lexo, lexo qe mos perseris gjerat  :buzeqeshje: ) nuk ka investim pa rrezik. Po nq se hyn kuturru vetem se do te fitosh leke pa e patur idene se ca po ben, atehere mos prit te dalesh i fituar.


Duhet pare kjo pune ; )

----------


## leci

Ne jemi Itali city kendeja e kemi ligje te tjera.

Lexova une po skam faj  :buzeqeshje: 
Se me ngaterresa telefonash e sms na ngaterrohen njerezit. :shkelje syri: 
Pastaj vere veten ne vendin tim,
Dy jave me valixhe gati.
Duke qene se skafi personal me eshte prishur dhe tragetet jane plot ngela kendej  :buzeqeshje: 

Ato 200.000 qe te thashe po ti nis me banke e fillo investo.Avash e me mend ne koke se me merr ne qafe..lol

Nuk me the per Shqiperine dhe investimet atje.Ke ndonje info qe te lexoj une apo jo?Kjo eshte seriozisht.

----------


## shigjeta

Teme interesante 

Nje tjeter sugjerim per investimin eshte shperndarja qe i ben midis stoqeve dhe bondeve. Per moshat e reja keshillohet qe te investohet me shume ne stoqe dhe me pak ne bonde dhe anasjelltas me kalimin e moshes. Kjo per arsye se stoqet te japin fitim/humbje me te madhe. Ne rast 'humbje' duke qene i ri ke me shume mundesi ta ri-marresh leket e humbura. Per moshat qe jane me afer pensionit eshte me e keshillueshme investimi ne bonde pasi jane me te sigurta ne market.

p.s 


> Dy jave me valixhe gati.
> Duke qene se skafi personal me eshte prishur dhe tragetet jane plot ngela kendej


Po t'i kishe investuar ato 200.000 € ne nje aeroplan, do kishe arritur tani  :perqeshje:  ....keshtu eshte kur nuk i 'merr per baze' sugjerimet, nuk thua dhe ti Fiori  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fiori

Do lexosh ti apo te ka zene deti  :kryqezohen:  

Jo, per ne Shqiperi nuk e kam fare idene ca behet. Dhe te them te drejten kam frike te pyes cfare mund te behet ne Shqiperi. Keto punet e lekeve nuk behen me pjaten bosh, duhen ligjet e forta si baze ne fillim, pastaj edhe mund te pretendohet per investime. Aq me teper qe Shqiperia ka vuajtur nga keto gjera... 

Ketu ku jam kam mundesine te investoj ne sigurime te huaja. Por me kane keshilluar njerez me te regjur se une me investimet, qe nq se investoj mos investoj me shume se 20% te portofolit te investuar _(kjo si gjithmone duke pasur parasysh gjendjen time financiare ne keto momente)_. Zgjedhja ime ka qene mos trazohem fare me tregun e huaj ndaj dhe nuk i kam leçitur shume sigurimet atje.

p.s. ato leket sigurohu ti dergosh me "transferte elektronike" jo me "wire" se te marrin me shume leke per kete te fundit. Mundesisht mi dergo ne $ se € i kontrollon shume shteti dhe nuk dua te mbetem gjyqeve  :ngerdheshje:  plus une dua 30% te fitimeve _(Tani qe e sqarruam dhe kete mund te vazhdojme diskutimin)_


----


Tani e lexova qe ke shkruar dhe ti shigjeta. Ne pergjigje te postit tend do thoja, qe eshte e gabuar te shkosh me pergjithesime. Pra une jam moshe e re dhe ne keto momente nuk kam asnje investim ne stock, kjo sepse stocks ne keto momente nuk me ndihmojne te arrij qellimin tim. 

Pra gjithmone duhet te kini parasysh (sic e permenda ne postin e pare) qellimin tuaj final, asnjehere mos devijoni, pasi atehere mund te humbisni shume. Plus jo te gjitha stocks dhe bonds kane vecori si ato qe ke permendur ti me lart. Ka bonde qe per nga rreziku/perfitimi mund te quhen fare mire stocks (nq se do te ishin te tille) si dhe anasjelltas.

----------


## dardajan

Per  mua  investimi  eshte  shum  me i thjeshte  Ble  nje  shtepi  te  vjeter  e rregulloj  pastaj  o  shes  o  e  jap  me  qera,  Shtepite  ketu  para  se  te  hynte  euro  ishin  te  lira  ndersa  tani  jane  dyfishuar  prandaj  shtepia e  pare  qe  bleva  eshte  dyfishuar  pa  bere  asgje   ndersa  dy  hyrje  te tjera  me  shpetuan  per  pak  gje  .

Pershembull    Une  kam  nje  shpi  me  qera  qe  kushton  90.000  euro  dhe  marr  nje  qera  mujore  prej  500  euro  vjetore  jane  6.000  euro  duke  hequr  1.000  euro  taksa  fitimi  eshte   5.000  euro  ne  vit,  nuk  e di   me  stoket  tuaja  sa  fitoni  per  90.000  euro ne  vit.

Ndersa  po  ta  rregulloj  te  njejten  shtepi   do  shpenzoj  rreth  20.000  euro  por  ne fund  mund  ta  shes  per  150.000  euro  .

Vetem  kete llogjik  njof  une   hesapet  bejini  vete.

----------


## capuni

> Ne jemi Itali city kendeja e kemi ligje te tjera.
> 
> Lexova une po skam faj


Po edhe ju andej keni Sole 24 Ore, keshtu qe heren tjeter kur te te thote banka "bli aksionet e kompanis X" ti trak me vrap tek Sole edhe vendimet merri vet. 

Pavaresisht se s'kam mbaruar per finance, kam punuar per 1 vit si ndihmes broker per Hilliard-Lyons/PNC Bank dhe pash me syte e mi sa "te pergatitur" jane stock brokers ne pergjithesi.  Kishte nga ata qe kur thonin "bli" ..ti duhet ta shisje me vrap ..sigurisht qe kishte edhe nga ata qe ja beje hallall broker's fee!  ..nejse se dola nga tema.

Ne Shqiperi, mund te investosh ne tendera te ndryshme qe me sa kuptoj une jane si puna e government bonds.

----------


## leci

> Po edhe ju andej keni Sole 24 Ore, keshtu qe heren tjeter kur te te thote banka "bli aksionet e kompanis X" ti trak me vrap tek Sole edhe vendimet merri vet. 
> 
> Pavaresisht se s'kam mbaruar per finance, kam punuar per 1 vit si ndihmes broker per Hilliard-Lyons/PNC Bank dhe pash me syte e mi sa "te pergatitur" jane stock brokers ne pergjithesi.  Kishte nga ata qe kur thonin "bli" ..ti duhet ta shisje me vrap ..sigurisht qe kishte edhe nga ata qe ja beje hallall broker's fee!  ..nejse se dola nga tema.
> 
> Ne Shqiperi, mund te investosh ne tendera te ndryshme qe me sa kuptoj une jane si puna e government bonds.



Edhe Sole 24 Ore te shet ndonjeher sapun per djathe.Parmalat-i meson  :buzeqeshje: 

Dardajan,ajo qe thua ti eshte e vertet.Dakord,sepse ndertimi ka perhere kliente dhe te gjithe kane nevoje per nje shtepi.

----------


## FIERI1

Rekomandim. Per te gjithe ata qe jetojne ne Canada qe deshirojne te kene nje vend te sigurte ku te parkojne parate te hollat e tyre dhe me interes te larte me te larte nga bankat me kryesore ne Canada mund te hedhin nje veshtrim me kujdes Instuticionit Bankar Achieva Financial ku info me te gjere do te gjeni ne www.achieva.mb.ca ku interesi vjetor me llogari te hapur eshte 4.10% kurse me term 1 vjetor eshte 4.35% dhe 5 vjecar eshte 5.25% Achieva Financial ndodhet me head office ne Winnipeg Manitoba. Depozitat jane 100% te siguruara. Ky rekomandim eshte per ata qe jane shume konservator, per ata qe duan te qendrojne larg stock market, bonds, mutual funds, qe jane me risk te larte investimi.

----------

